
Music Icon Prince Dead at 57 - aaronbrethorst
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/prince-dead-dies_us_57190013e4b0c9244a7b2a5b
======
kintamanimatt
As tragic as his death may be, HN just isn't the venue for mainstream
celebrity gossip or news.

Oh, and downvoters, is this really what you want HN to become?

~~~
Jaruzel
I've recently finally jumped in with both feet and registered a HN account
because I got sick and tired of what passed for 'news' on other so called
'tech' sites.

I want be part of above-average-IQ community that is interested in the same
things I am. If wanted celeb news or gossip, I'd go to the E! online site.

Yes it's sad that Prince is dead, and I'll be playing When Doves Cry later on,
but this is not the place for this news.

~~~
Delmania
Both this comment and the parent comment appear in some form when a celebrity
related articles appears. Neither one takes into account the fact that Hacker
News is a site for new of interest to hackers. That means occasionally, there
will be articles that aren't focused on either technology or startups.

Prince was an extremely talented musician, and many people of all walks
enjoyed his music. For many people, his music was a part of their development.
I'd say news of his death is of interest.

~~~
kintamanimatt
I'm sure 30 minute healthy recipes are also of interest to hackers, after all,
what time-starved hacker doesn't want to eat good food? Just because it might
be of interest to hackers doesn't mean it's appropriate for HN.

------
jgrahamc
Thanks for the music, Prince.

RIP

~~~
bcook
He also had a damn good sense of humor (album cover);
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakfast_Can_Wait](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breakfast_Can_Wait)

~~~
jmspring
And composed/wrote many songs for others. I think recognizing talented icons
when they pass isn't unfit for here.

------
Delmania
I'll be listening to Purple Rain and 1999 in a few to remember his music.

------
arrpeegeee
R.I.P. Ƭ̵̬̊

------
poorman
How is this HN relative?

